# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ενα βήμα πριν να φουνταρω η να κλειστώ σε ίδρυμα

## Konstantinoss

Μετα απο διαταραχή Γεν.Αγχους και Κρίσης πλεόν έχω έντονα συναισθήματα ΙΨΔ, ξεκάθαρα θα σας πώ για μια εμμονή με τα μαχαίρια, βλέπω μαχαίρι και το αλλάζω θέση με σκέψεις μην κάνω κατι κακό στον άλλον, μακάβριες εικόνες κ δολοφονικές σκέψεις βομβαρδίζουν το μυαλό μου καθημερινά με τόσο άσχημα πραγματα που αφορούν κοντινούς πολυαγαπημένους μου ανθρώπους, εχω τρομοκρατηθεί, ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτει κάτι παρόμοιο στη ζωή μου, ούτε σαν σκέψη, κ τώρα απλά περνάνε συνεχώς απο το μυαλό μου, όλη μέρα, όλο το βράδυ χωρις να με αφήνουν να κοιμηθώ, είχε κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία να μου πεί σας παρακαλώ?

----------


## path

,,,γεια σου κονσταντινε, μιλησες σε καποιον γι αυτο ? σε καποιον ειδικο εννοω, (γιατι δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο ζητημα για να το συζητησεις με καποιον φιλο)) ,,,,,,εντο μεταξυ απομακρυνε καθε αιχμηρο αντικειμενο απ το χωρο που συνηθως κινεισαι -που δεν θα λυσει το προβλημα , αλλα ισως λειτουργησει σε συμβολικο επιπεδο-(ενοω ισως αποδυναμοσει αυτες τις σκεψεις προσωρινα). Αγορασε ας πουμε πλαστικα μαχαιρια και πηρουνια για την κουζινα για ενα διαστημα,,,,,,Ειναι ποιο δυσκολο αυτο βεβαια οταν συνυπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι στον ιδιο χωρο , δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις χωρις να αποφυγεις τις παρεξηγησεις κλπ! Θα μου πεις τοτε τι γινεται ? Τοτε απομακρυνε τον εαυτο σου απ τους αλλους ,,ειναι καλυτερο να μεινεις λιγο μακρια τους παρα να τους προκαλεσεις κακο .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Βεβαια νομιζω οτι ειναι μονο σκεψεις και ειναι μακρια το ενδεχομενο να σε \'καταλαβουνε\' και να προκαλεσεις κακο σε καποιον, απ τη στιγμη που το αναγνωριζεις και το κοινοποιεις -εστω και εδω- Αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι να το κοινοποιησεις και να το καταθεσεις αυτο προσωπο με προσωπο σε εναν ανθρωπο που αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του, σ ενα ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο .

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Konstantinoss_
> Μετα απο διαταραχή Γεν.Αγχους και Κρίσης πλεόν έχω έντονα συναισθήματα ΙΨΔ, ξεκάθαρα θα σας πώ για μια εμμονή με τα μαχαίρια, βλέπω μαχαίρι και το αλλάζω θέση με σκέψεις μην κάνω κατι κακό στον άλλον, μακάβριες εικόνες κ δολοφονικές σκέψεις βομβαρδίζουν το μυαλό μου καθημερινά με τόσο άσχημα πραγματα που αφορούν κοντινούς πολυαγαπημένους μου ανθρώπους, εχω τρομοκρατηθεί, ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτει κάτι παρόμοιο στη ζωή μου, ούτε σαν σκέψη, κ τώρα απλά περνάνε συνεχώς απο το μυαλό μου, όλη μέρα, όλο το βράδυ χωρις να με αφήνουν να κοιμηθώ, είχε κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία να μου πεί σας παρακαλώ?


Kωνσταντίνε...φαίνεται να σε προβληματίζουν πολύ οι σκέψεις σου. Πήγες σε κάποιον γιατρό να σε βοηθήσει?

----------


## RainAndWind

Καταρχήν μην τρομοκρατείσαι.Το ότι κάνεις αυτές τις σκέψεις δε σημαίνει πως είσαι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνος,ούτε για σένα,ούτε για τους άλλους.Σκέψεις είναι απλά.Mετά από τις σκέψεις τι ακολουθεί αμέσως;Τι rituals δηλαδή ακολουθούν τις επίμονες σκέψεις;
Kι εγώ θα πρότεινα μία επίσκεψη σε έναν επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας για να διαχειριστείς αυτά που σε προβληματίζουν.:)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μετα απο καιρό ξαναγράφω.. δεν με έχει αφήσει ύσηχο αυτο το μαρτύριο, έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλους τους προβληματισμούς όλων στο φόρουμ αλλα κανείς δεν περνάει αυτο που περνάω εγώ, σκέψεις που καρφώνονται στο μυαλό οτι θα κάνω κακό σε κάποιον.. μακάβριες, να μη σε αφήνουν ύσηχο να σου τρώνε το μυαλό και τη ψυχή, κάθομαι σπίτι γιατι μου χαλάνε τη διάθεση για το οτιδήποτε, πέφτω για ύπνο για να μη σκέφτομαι, κάθομαι και αναρωτιέμαι μη καταλήξω σε αυτα που ακούμε στις ειδήσεις, τη σκότωσε επειδη είχε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.. γιατί να έχω πάθει κατι τόσο άδικο και μαρτυρικό, καλύτερα να είχα καρκίνο να τελείωνα, δεν αντέχω τις εμμονές αυτές, "θελω να σκοτώσω", να πηγάζει απο μέσα μου μια δύναμη που να μου λέει κάντο, να παλεύω με τις σκέψεις μου και με το ρεαλιστικό, μα είναι δυνατόν να σκέφτομαι τέτοια πράγματα?
Κ όμως είναι, και αν ακούγεται μαρτυρικό που να το περνούσατε κιολας, να σκέφτομαι να δεθώ στο κρεβάτι μου μη τυχόν σηκωθώ στον ύπνο μου και κάνω κακό σε κανέναν,και όλα αυτα απο το άγχος, πιέστηκα πολύ μια περίοδο της ζωής μου, έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού και ξαφνικά με ενοχλούσε η όψη του μαχαιριού, καθόμουν να φάω και έκρυβα το μαχαίρι, έτσι άσχετα, απλά το ένιωθα, μετά άρχισαν οι μακάβριες σκέψεις, να μαχαιρώνω, να, να, να.., πήγα σε ψυχιατρείο, μίλησα με τον γιατρό εκεί, του είπα φοβάμαι, και άν έπαθα καμια ψύχωση ή κατι και κάνω τις σκέψεις μου πραγματικότητα? Κράτησε με του λέω μερικές ημέρες να με εξετάσετε να δούμε τι είναι.. μου απάντησε πως μου φένεσαι μια χαρά παιδί, λογικότατο.. εδω μέσα δεν σε βάζω, ξέρεις τι έχει εδω μέσα? Πάρε ενα ταβόρ κ πάνε σπίτι σου να ηρεμήσεις.. αυτό έκανα, πήγα σπίτι κ απο τότε παίρνω φάρμακα, ίσως πλέον να μην έχω αυτές τις εμμονές κάθε μέρα και όλη μέρα αλλα όταν με πιάνουν είναι σαν να γυρνάω πάλι απο την αρχή, απίστευτο μαρτύριο, να νιώθω ψυχοπαθής, να σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να χάσω τον έλεγχο και να το κάνω, να μαχαιρώσω κανέναν με την ίδια λογική που το έκαναν και οι άλλοι. Ο γιατρός μου μου λέει ειναι καταναγκασμοί, ΙΔΨ δλδ μάλλον, σκέψεις που δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις πραγματικότητα. Εμένα όμως κατι μεσα μου μου λέει πως δεν είναι αυτο και ίσως είναι κατι πιό σοβαρό, έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου στη ψύχωση, και άν έπαθα ψύχωση στο να θέλω να σκοτώσω? Τα διαβάζω και δεν πιστεύω οτι έχω γράψει εγώ αυτο το κείμενο, ένας άνθρωπός καλοσυνάτος, ευαίσθητος που είχα τόση ηρεμία μεσα μου, το διαβάζω και μου φέρνει αηδία, τρόμο και απελπισία, αλλα αυτό περνάω, να ακροβατώ σε ένα σχοινί που απο τη μιά να έχει τη λογική και απο την άλλη τη φρίκη. :(

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι, αλλα σκεψεις μακαβριες κανω κι εγω (γιαυτο συνηθως λεω πως ξεχωριζω, γιατι προτιμω να σκεφτομαι παραλογα, αφου αυτο νιωθω πως με εκφραζει), αλλα οχι μονο οταν βλεπω μαχαιρι αλλα σχεδον με καθε τι! ειναι αυτο που ελεγα και χτες και προσπαθουσα να εξηγησω σε καποιο θεμα, οτι στο μυαλο εχω ξεπερασει καποια ανθρωπινα ορια στο πως βλεπω τα πραγματα, κι αν τα κανω πραξη θα με κλεισουν μεσα. και δεν μου ερχεται να κανω κακο μονο στους αλλους, αλλα και σε μενα. περα απο τα κλασικα γρατζουνισματα που εχω κανει στο χερι μου καποια βραδια που δεν ενιωθα καλα ψυχολογικα, πολλες φορες μου ρχονται πολυ ρεαλιστικες εικονες με ανοιχτο το χερι στο σημειο των φλεβων, χωρις καθολου φλεβες ομως λες και τις εχω ξυλωσει ολες! ειναι κι αλλα φυσικα, ειδικα μεσα στο πληθος εχω ευχηθει να ειχα δυο λεπιδες τεραστιες κολλημενες να παθαιναν ζημια ολοι, ή να γινει μια εκρηξη να αυτοκαταστραφω παιρνωντας τους ολους μαζι μου (αυτο μεχρι και μεστο λεωφορειο το εχω νιωσει). αλλα αυτα παραμενουν σκεψεις, εγω πιστευω ειμαι ακομα λογικος, και οσο κι αν θα θελα πολυ να τα κανω πραξη, σκεφτομενος που καταληγω μετα προτιμω να τα αφηνω. ψαξε να βρεις αν υπαρχει κατι που σε επηρεαζει πρωτα απ'ολα και προσπαθησε να το εξαφανισεις (αλλα αν εισαι σαν εμενα που με ενοχλει ολη η ζωη, δυσκολο). και μετα προσπαθησε να εχεις κατι να κανεις για να ξεχνιεσαι οταν νιωθεις εντονα αυτες τις σκεψεις κι οτι δε μπορεις να τις ελεγξεις, αφου σε ενοχλουν τοσο. βασικα αμα ολη η μερα σου ειναι full και εισαι απασχολημενος, δε θα εχεις χρονο να κατσεις να σκεφτεις καν μηπως και σκοτωσεις καποιον με το μαχαιρι...

----------


## arktos

> Μετα απο καιρό ξαναγράφω.. δεν με έχει αφήσει ύσηχο αυτο το μαρτύριο, έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλους τους προβληματισμούς όλων στο φόρουμ αλλα κανείς δεν περνάει αυτο που περνάω εγώ, σκέψεις που καρφώνονται στο μυαλό οτι θα κάνω κακό σε κάποιον.. μακάβριες, να μη σε αφήνουν ύσηχο να σου τρώνε το μυαλό και τη ψυχή, κάθομαι σπίτι γιατι μου χαλάνε τη διάθεση για το οτιδήποτε, πέφτω για ύπνο για να μη σκέφτομαι, κάθομαι και αναρωτιέμαι μη καταλήξω σε αυτα που ακούμε στις ειδήσεις, τη σκότωσε επειδη είχε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.. γιατί να έχω πάθει κατι τόσο άδικο και μαρτυρικό, καλύτερα να είχα καρκίνο να τελείωνα, δεν αντέχω τις εμμονές αυτές, "θελω να σκοτώσω", να πηγάζει απο μέσα μου μια δύναμη που να μου λέει κάντο, να παλεύω με τις σκέψεις μου και με το ρεαλιστικό, μα είναι δυνατόν να σκέφτομαι τέτοια πράγματα?
> Κ όμως είναι, και αν ακούγεται μαρτυρικό που να το περνούσατε κιολας, να σκέφτομαι να δεθώ στο κρεβάτι μου μη τυχόν σηκωθώ στον ύπνο μου και κάνω κακό σε κανέναν,και όλα αυτα απο το άγχος, πιέστηκα πολύ μια περίοδο της ζωής μου, έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού και ξαφνικά με ενοχλούσε η όψη του μαχαιριού, καθόμουν να φάω και έκρυβα το μαχαίρι, έτσι άσχετα, απλά το ένιωθα, μετά άρχισαν οι μακάβριες σκέψεις, να μαχαιρώνω, να, να, να.., πήγα σε ψυχιατρείο, μίλησα με τον γιατρό εκεί, του είπα φοβάμαι, και άν έπαθα καμια ψύχωση ή κατι και κάνω τις σκέψεις μου πραγματικότητα? Κράτησε με του λέω μερικές ημέρες να με εξετάσετε να δούμε τι είναι.. μου απάντησε πως μου φένεσαι μια χαρά παιδί, λογικότατο.. εδω μέσα δεν σε βάζω, ξέρεις τι έχει εδω μέσα? Πάρε ενα ταβόρ κ πάνε σπίτι σου να ηρεμήσεις.. αυτό έκανα, πήγα σπίτι κ απο τότε παίρνω φάρμακα, ίσως πλέον να μην έχω αυτές τις εμμονές κάθε μέρα και όλη μέρα αλλα όταν με πιάνουν είναι σαν να γυρνάω πάλι απο την αρχή, απίστευτο μαρτύριο, να νιώθω ψυχοπαθής, να σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να χάσω τον έλεγχο και να το κάνω, να μαχαιρώσω κανέναν με την ίδια λογική που το έκαναν και οι άλλοι. Ο γιατρός μου μου λέει ειναι καταναγκασμοί, ΙΔΨ δλδ μάλλον, σκέψεις που δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις πραγματικότητα. Εμένα όμως κατι μεσα μου μου λέει πως δεν είναι αυτο και ίσως είναι κατι πιό σοβαρό, έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου στη ψύχωση, και άν έπαθα ψύχωση στο να θέλω να σκοτώσω? Τα διαβάζω και δεν πιστεύω οτι έχω γράψει εγώ αυτο το κείμενο, ένας άνθρωπός καλοσυνάτος, ευαίσθητος που είχα τόση ηρεμία μεσα μου, το διαβάζω και μου φέρνει αηδία, τρόμο και απελπισία, αλλα αυτό περνάω, να ακροβατώ σε ένα σχοινί που απο τη μιά να έχει τη λογική και απο την άλλη τη φρίκη. :(


αυτός που θα έπαιρνε το μαχαίρι κ θα σκότωνε δν θα έμπαινε καν στη διαδικασία να σκεφτεί αν δν είναι καλά, γιατί απλά θα πίστευε πως είναι καλά κ πως αυτό που θα κάνει είναι σωστό.
αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι να δεις ειδικό.
πηγαίνοντας σε εφημερία νοσοκομείου συνήθως σου δίνουν ένα ταβόρ κ αν επιμείνεις πως θέλεις νοσηλεία, σου λένε : δν ξέρεις τί γίνεται εδώ μέσα.
μου έχει τύχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.
στο δρομκαϊτειο πήγες?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Βασικά εγω τό παθα όπως σου είπα πάνω σε στρεσσογόνο περιοδο, σε πολύ άγχος όμως, άγχος και καταπίεση, μετά τον γιατρό που όπως είπα πήγα να δώ στο νοσοκομείο πήρα κ ενα xanax, σε μισή ώρα έιχα ηρεμήσει, έτσι ξεκίνησα να πάω σε έναν φίλο για καφέ, εκεί συνέβη κατι που με στιγμάτισε, έσφιξα τα χέρια στο τιμόνι του αμαξιού και φώναξα "Θέλω να σκοτώσω"... έτσι απλά, μέστο αμάξι, ήταν ένα ξέσπασμα, μετά απο την όλη πίεση και άγχος ξεστόμισα αυτη τη φράση, μετά πήγα σπίτι του φίλου μου κ ενώ καθόμασταν δίπλα δίπλα μια κοιτούσα τον στυλό που είχε μπροστά του μια αυτόν, με μια απίστευτη θέληση να του τον καρφώσω.., τρομοκρατήθηκα και σηκώθηκα έφυγα.. απο τότε φοβάμαι για ψύχωση, δεν είναι νορμάλ όλα αυτα, πως κατέληξα να πάθω αυτα τα πράγματα ρε γαμώτο θα τρελλαθώ

----------


## arktos

αυτά τα έχεις πει σε ένα ειδικό?

----------


## Konstantinoss

> αυτός που θα έπαιρνε το μαχαίρι κ θα σκότωνε δν θα έμπαινε καν στη διαδικασία να σκεφτεί αν δν είναι καλά, γιατί απλά θα πίστευε πως είναι καλά κ πως αυτό που θα κάνει είναι σωστό.
> αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι να δεις ειδικό.
> πηγαίνοντας σε εφημερία νοσοκομείου συνήθως σου δίνουν ένα ταβόρ κ αν επιμείνεις πως θέλεις νοσηλεία, σου λένε : δν ξέρεις τί γίνεται εδώ μέσα.
> μου έχει τύχει ακριβώς το ίδιο.
> στο δρομκαϊτειο πήγες?


Όχι απο Θεσσαλονίκη είμαι, στην Σταυρούπολη πήγα, να σου πώ τι με προβληματίζει Arktos, νοιώθω λογικός, μου έχουν δημιουργηθεί κάποια ψυχολογικα μετα απο τις κρίσεις πανικού κ όλα αυτα με ανασφάλειες κλπ. αλλα δεν νοιώθω πως τόχω χάσει κιόλας, αλλα όταν με πιάνουν αυτές οι σκέψεις μού ρχονται στο μυαλό οι άνθρωποι που έκαναν φόνο ενω είχαν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, είχα κρατήσει τις απαντήσεις που είχαν δώσει στους δημοσιογράφους, ο ένας είπε οτι δεν μπορούσε να ελέγξει το μυαλό του και δέν το ήθελε και ο άλλος γύρισε και έιπε στη φίλη του πρίν την σκοτώσει να φύγει απο κοντά του γιατι δεν νιώθει καλά, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύω πως δεν ήθελαν να κάνουν κακό, πραγματικά το πιστεύω, κάτι τους ώθησε ψυχικά και το έκαναν. Θυμάμαι αυτα και τρομοκρατούμαι, λογικό ειναι να τα σκέφτεσαι κ αυτά όταν έχεις μακάβριες σκέψεις τέτοιου είδους. Εγώ είχα και παρορμήσεις στις αρχές, έβλεπα μαχαίρι κ μου ερχόταν να το πάρω κ να το καρφώσω στον άλλον, ΤΡΕΛΑ πράγματα, γιαυτο με έχει τρομοκρατήσει αφάνταστα κ με τυρρανάει όλο αυτο, γιατι φοβάμαι μη χάσω τον έλεγχο και κάνω κακό σε κάποιον ενω είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν θα πείραζα ουτε μυρμήγκι..

----------


## Konstantinoss

Πιστεύεις πως ο ειδικός θα σου πεί και 1 στο εκατομμύριο να έχεις κάτι που σε κανει επικίνδυνο οτι θέλεις νοσηλεία? Σου φένομαι τρελός με το όπως γράφω ή παρανοικός? Δεν είμαι, το ξέρω, αλλα έχω περάσει όλα αυτα όσο τρελά και αν ακούγονται. Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ

----------


## arktos

τα εγκλήματα πάθους μν τα μπερδεύεις με τις διαταραχές.
όχι πως δν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν.

ένας κατηγορούμενος πάντα θα ισχυριστεί πως πάσχει από κάποια διαταραχή.
ο δικηγόρος του θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για ελαφρυντικό.
αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι είναι ο ορισμός του στίγματος.
μάλλον αυτό που κάνουν στον κόσμο οι δημοσιγράφοι.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ο μανιακός με το μαύρο τζιπ ήταν ο ένας κ το παιδί που αποκεφάλισε τη κοπέλα του σε ένα νησί ο άλλος, καμιά σχέση με εγκλήματα πάθους, ξέρω σου φάινεται ίσως τραγικό να πηγαίνει το μυαλό μου σε αυτούς αλλα τί να κάνω, στο χειρότερο δεν παει πάντα? Μακάρι να ήξερα τι έχω και σκέφτομαι τέτοια πράγματα, μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος να με διαβεβαιώσει οτι δεν πρόκειται να κάνω πράξη τις σκέψεις μου και οτι είναι απλά ιδεοληψίες

----------


## arktos

> Πιστεύεις πως ο ειδικός θα σου πεί και 1 στο εκατομμύριο να έχεις κάτι που σε κανει επικίνδυνο οτι θέλεις νοσηλεία? Σου φένομαι τρελός με το όπως γράφω ή παρανοικός? Δεν είμαι, το ξέρω, αλλα έχω περάσει όλα αυτα όσο τρελά και αν ακούγονται. Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ


ο ειδικός φυσικά κ θα σου το πει.
όταν γίνεσαι επικύνδυνος για τον ευατό σου ή για τους άλλους είναι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει.
ειδικά κάποιος που σε παρακολουθεί.
χθες έμαθα πως ο ειδκός όταν ακούσει από τον ασθενή του πως σκέφτεται για απόπειρα οφείλει να ενημερώσει συγγενικό πρόσωπο, αλλά κ την εισαγγελία.

----------


## arktos

> Ο μανιακός με το μαύρο τζιπ ήταν ο ένας κ το παιδί που αποκεφάλισε τη κοπέλα του σε ένα νησί ο άλλος, καμιά σχέση με εγκλήματα πάθους


δν γνωρίζω τίποτα για αυτές τις ειδήσεις.

----------


## Korina12

Οι δικοί σου ξέρουν για αυτό το πρόβλημα?Εχεις μιλήσει σε κάποιον φίλο/συγγενή?Τι σου λένε?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Η μάνα μου μου λέει οτι και μια φίλη της ανέβαινε στο λεωφορείο και ήθελε να τους πλακώσει όλους μέχρι που απτα νεύρα της κατέβαινε, δεν είναι τίποτα και συμβαίνει, με τα φάρμακα έστρωσε, στεναχωριέται κ αυτη η καημένη τ ινα κάνει.
Αλλα καμιά σχέση με μένα, άλλο να θέλεις να δείρεις κάποιον απο τα νεύρα σου κ άλλο να έχεις παρορμήσεις κ σκέψεις να σκοτώσεις, δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω κ σε κανέναν, τι να πω στους φίλους μου οτι έχω τέτοιες σκέψεις?

----------


## arktos

να επισκεφτείς ειδικό.
μν τυραννάς το μυαλό σου άλλο.

----------


## Korina12

Πάντως το ότι σε τρομάζει και σε στεναχωρεί αυτή η κατάσταση μου φαίνεται θετικό και ότι είναι στο χέρι σου να το ελέγξεις.Από ότι έχω ακούσει οι ψυχωτικοί όταν έχουν κάποιες εμμονές πιστεύουν ότι είναι σωστές,τις υποστηρίζουν.Εχεις κάποιον γιατρό που να σε παρακολουθεί συστηματικά?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μου δίνει κουράγιο αυτο που λές, και ο γιατρός μου το ίδιο μου είπε, ο ψυχωτικός πιστεύει πως είναι σωστό αυτο που θέλει να κάνει, μακάρι να είναι ετσι, τί να πω ρε γαμώτο απο τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη χάλασα όλη τη ζωή μου με αυτό, δεν με αφήνει να κάνω τίποτα, κοινωνικά ανάπηρος νοιώθω

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οκ με τα τελευταια που ειπατε καταλαβα οτι ειμαι ψυχωτικος. οταν οδηγας ομως δε σου ρχεται να πατησεις ανθρωπο στο δρομο ? μονο τα μαχαιρια στο βγαζουν αυτο ? εγω οπως ειπα το εχω με ολα, αλλα πιστευω το ελεγχω. δοκιμασε να ξεσπας αλλου ισως, ακομα και σε αντικειμενα οταν εχεις νευρα, για να μη σκοτωσεις καναν ανθρωπο κι εσυ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Μου μοιάζει για ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός και όχι για ψύχωση. Ο γιατρός σου τι σου είπε πως αντιμετωπίζεις? Δεν σου το εξήγησε?
Κατά τ' άλλα, απ΄όσα λίγα γνωρίζω η λύση είναι να μην αλλάζεις θέση στο μαχαίρι, να μην το κρύβεις, να μην σου το εξαφανίζεις από μπροστά σου, γιατί σου διδάσκεις το ότι όντως οι σκέψεις αυτές σε απειλούν και στην πραγματικότητα. Και με το να περνάς στο επόμενο στάδιο, να προσπαθείς να ελέγξεις, (αλλάζοντας θέση στο μαχαίρι), περνάς στον εαυτό σου το εξής μήνυμα: "αν δεν έκανα κακό, δεν το έκανα γιατί έκανα το τελετουργικό, δεν σκότωσα γιατί έκρυψα το μαχαίρι". Σα να προσπαθείς να προστατέψεις όσους αγαπάς με τη σκέψη σου και μόνο και επειδή αυτό σου επιτείνει την ανάγκη ελέγχου άρα και το κρύψιμο του μαχαιριού, οι εμμονές παραμένουν και ξαναέρχονται δυνατότερες. Μην αλλάζεις θέση στο μαχαίρι όταν κάποιος είναι κοντά σου. Το έχεις προσπαθήσει αυτό? Ακόμη καλύτερα, όταν κάποιος είναι κοντά σου, άγγιζέ το. Αλλά γι αυτά θέλει δουλειά με ειδικό πάνω στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική, κάνεις τέτοια δουλειά Κωνσταντίνε?
Δεν είσαι επικίνδυνος καλέ. Είναι θέμα οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί, αλλά δουλεύονται και ξεπερνιούνται. Θέλει χρόνο και συστηματική επαφή/συνεργασία/δουλειά με ειδικό σε αυτές.

#ψιτ, δεν είμαι ειδική ε? μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Νομίζω όμως πως με σκέτα φάρμακα δε λύνονται οι δεσμοί της ιδψ. Θέλει κι άλλα, επιπρόσθετα κομμάτια, πολύ σημαντικά.

----------


## carrie

ΣΥμφωνω με βροχη, ΙΨΔ μυριζει και αγχος αγχος πολυυυυυυ. πΑς σε ψυχολογο? παιρνεις τωρα ηρεμιστικα?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Βρήκα ενα ξένο φόρουμ για την ΙΔΨ, περνάνε κ άλλοι αυτο που έχω εγώ και το ονομάζουν harm OCD ή Violent OCD, είναι η χειρότερη μορφή των ΙΔΨ, αλλα και πάλι δεν με καθησυχάζει αυτο. Σήμερα ξύπνησα πάλι και νοιώθω χάλια, όλο στο μυαλό μου στρυφογυρίζει αυτο, μην χάσω τον έλεγχο και ορμήξω σε κανέναν, μου χαλάει όλη την ηρεμία ρε γαμώτο, δεν μπορώ ουτε ενα καφέ να κάτσω να απολάυσω ήρεμος. Οι γιατροί μέχρι τώρα τι να μου πούν, ιδεοληψίες και ψυχαναγκασμοί μου λένε, οτι δεν προκειτε να κάνω πράξη αυτα που σκέφτομαι κλπ. το θέμα ειναι πως ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ, αφάνταστα και τα φάρμακα δεν με ηρεμούν, έπαιρνα Cypralex και Solian και τώρα μου άλλαξε το Cypralex με το Dumyrox αλλα σαν να είμαι χειρότερα, δε ξέρω. Υποτίυεται το Dumyrox είναι πιο κατάλληλο για την ΙΔΨ, τα χω βαρεθεί και τα κολοφάρμακα τους κ όλα

----------


## carrie

Ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Οχι δεν κάνω

----------


## carrie

Μηπως ειναι ωρα να αρχισεις????

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μέχρι τώρα όσες φορές έχω μιλήσει με τους ψυχιάτρους μου στις συνεδρίες δεν μου είπαν κατι που δεν ξέρω, δεν νοιώθω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία θα με βοηθήσει, δε ξέρω, εσείς έχετε κάνει?

----------


## carrie

Αλλο ψυχιατρος αλλο ψυχοθεραπευτης! Και υπαρχουν και διαφορες σχολες ψυχοθεραπειας! Και διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι-ψυχοθεραπευτες, δεν ταιριαζουμε με ολους! Η ΙΨΔ εχει σχεση με το αγχος, και επειδη ξεκινανε ολα απο νωρις, μπορει να υπηρχε κατι προβληματικο στο οικογενειακο σκηνικο. Θα σε βοηθαγε να μιλησεις! Εμενα με εχει βοηθησει, που θεωρητικα δεν εχω και καποια διαγνωση, υποτιθεται οτι ειμαι καλα (:P) και παλι μου εκανε και μου κανει καλο!

----------


## marian_m

> Μέχρι τώρα όσες φορές έχω μιλήσει με τους ψυχιάτρους μου στις συνεδρίες δεν μου είπαν κατι που δεν ξέρω, δεν νοιώθω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία θα με βοηθήσει, δε ξέρω, εσείς έχετε κάνει?


Ρε συ Κωνσταντίνε, ένα χρόνο παιδεύεσαι με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς, παρόλα τα φάρμακα εσύ νιώθεις χάλια και ακόμα αναρωτιέσαι εάν πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία? Και πώς ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων αν θα σε βοηθήσει ή όχι?
Είναι σα να μου λες ότι ένα χρόνο δεν μπορείς να περπατήσεις καλά γιατί πονάει το πόδι σου, βολεύεσαι με παυσίπονα, σου έχουν πει ό,τι χρειάζεσαι φυσιοθεραπεία για να πάψεις να πονάς και να περπατήσεις καλά ξανά, αλλά εσύ πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα σε βοηθήσει, γιατί ξέρεις τι έχεις. 
Γιατί τέτοιος φόβος για την ψυχοθεραπεία, όταν όπως φαίνεται είναι η μόνη σου ελπίδα αυτή τη στιγμή να επανέρθεις?
Έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, ξεκινώντας από κάτι πολύ πιο ελαφρύ από αυτό που έχεις και συνέχισα αφού ήμουνα πλέον μια χαρά για άλλα 3 χρόνια. Με βοήθησε αφάνταστα στη ζωή μου. 
Γιατί αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να υποφέρει?

----------


## chesire

κωνσταντινε μου,αυτα που λες ειναι λες και ακουω τον εαυτο μου.κ εγω πιστευω πως μονο σε μενα συμβαινει τοσο εντονα κ οτι εχω παρορμησεις να το κανω.σου λεω,προχθες κιολας διαβαζα για εγκληματα ψυχοπαθων που εχουν γινει και ελεγα μεσα μου οτι αυτο ακριβως εχω και γω.ακομα το νιωθω δηλαδη...νιωθω απαισια γι αυτο,μου συμβαινει απο μικρη.εχω μιλησει με ειδικο κ μου εχει πει τα ιδια που λεει και σε σενα..οτι δεν θα κανω ποτε κακο σε κανεναν..οκ για τους δικους μας λογους μπορει να δυσπιστουμε και να λεμε οτι οντως θα κανουμε αυτο που μας λεει μια εμμονη.αν το δουμε απο μια αλλη οπτικη ομως θα δουμε οτι σε οποιο φορουμ για εμμονες και αν μπουμε ολοι φοβουνται οτι θα παρουν μαχαιρια και θα σκοτωσουν.ολοι λενε τα ιδια λογια..διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σου κ λες λογια που λεω τοσο καιρο."θα προτιμουσα να ειχα κατι σοβαρο στην υγεια μου παρα αυτο"...ακριβως ετσι.μαλλον για να το αντιμετωπιζει μεγαλος αριθμος ανθρωπων παει να πει οτι ειναι ενα εντοπισμενο ξεσπασμα της ψυχολογιας μας που εμφανιζεται σε ανθρωπους με συγκεκριμενα ψυχογραφικα χαρακτηριστικα.ισως σημαινει κατι αλλο κρυφο που μας φοβιζει.οι ειδικοι στους οποιους απευθυνομαστε ξερουν καλυτερα απο μας,ας δειξουμε λιγη εμπιστοσυνη..σου μιλαει ενα ατομο εντελως φοβικο και ανασφαλες με αυτα τα θεματα.δεν σου λεω πως ειμαι απολυτα βεβαιη γι αυτα που σου λεω γιατι ακομα και τωρα σκεφτομαι"μη λες μεγαλες κουβεντες,μπορει οντως να εχεις κατι σοβαρο και να εισαι επικυνδυνη" απλα σκεφτομαι λιγο πιο αντικειμενικα καποια πραγματα κ προσπαθω να καταληξω σε συμπερασματα που φαινονται αληθινα.απο στοιχεια και οχι απο τη φαντασια μου.εισαι τυχερος που κανεισ θεραπεια,εγω λογω οικονομικων δυσκολιων δεν μπορω να κανω κανονικη θεραπεια οποτε πρεπει μονη μου να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου.οποτε εκμεταλλευσου την οσο μπορεις και μην την χαραμιζεις.μην φοβασαι...πολλοι εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο "προβλημα" με σενα.κ ισως τελικα ολα αυτα να μας δημιουργουνται επειδη δεν μας εχει συμβει κατι πραγματικα σοβαρο στην υγεια μας(οπως αυτο που ειπα πριν) που θα μας κανει να καταλαβουμε πως ειναι τα πραγματικα προβληματα,και οχι τα φανταστικα..χρειαζεται δυναμη και ψυχραιμια για ολα στη ζωη...ηθελα να σε ρωτησω,εισαι φοιτητης??δουλευεις??

----------


## sousou

γεια σου κωνσταντινε.εχω και εγω διαφορους ψυχαναγκασμους αλλα οχι πολυ σοβαρους.θα σου πω τι μου ειπε ο δικος μου ο γιατρος,οταν σου ερχεται στο μυαλο μια ασχημη σκεψη μην δινεις σημασια,μην πειραζεις τα μαχαιρια οσο και αν θες να το κανεις,ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.στην αρχη θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αδιαφορησεις,δεν θα μπορεις να ησυχασεις αλλα εκει ειναι που πρεπει να συγκρατηθεις,αν το κανεις 1 φορα μετα θα ειναι λιιιιιγο πιο ευκολο κτλ.μην ανησυχεις δεν θα κανεις κακο σε κανεναν αν αφησεις τα μαχαιρια στη θεση τους.οσο πιο πολυ ασχολεισαι με αυτες τις σκεψεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα σε βασανιζουν.στα λεω γιατι και εγω τα περναω και το παλευω.εγω νομιζω πχ οτι αν περασω εξω απο μια εκκλησια και δεν κανω τον σταυρο μου θα παθω κατι,αλλα προσπαθω να μην το κανω και ταυτοχρονα να ασχολουμαι με κατι αλλο.αν μπορουσες να πας και σε ψυχολογο θα σου εκανε πολυ καλο.δοκιμασε να κανεις αυτο που σου λεω και πες μας αν σε βοηθησε καθολου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Ναι μου συμβαινει και μενα βλεπω μαχαιρια και φαntαζομαι φονικα και μακελια,θελω να κανω κακο στον αλλο την ωρα που το βλεπω,ειναι san εμμονη ιδεα,δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ψυχωσης παντως.και ουτε να κρυψεις καθε ιδους μαχαιρι,νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησεις την ωρα που κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις,και νομιζω επισης οτι φοβασαι και το θανατο παρολο που τα σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα:)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Chesire δουλεύω δεν είμαι φοιτητής, αυτο που με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα ειναι οτι άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα, είμαι μέλος και σε ένα ξένο φόρουμ ΙΔΨ, το έπαθαν για γελοίους λόγους, δηλαδή ο άλλος λέει ειδε μια ταινία με ψυχοπαθείς και απο τότε το έπαθε, μια άλλη κοπέλα της σφηνώθηκε στο μυαλό απο μια φορά που ξυριζόταν οτι θα κάνει κακο στον εαυτό της, εγω δεν το έπαθα έτσι ξαφνικά. Εγώ πέρασα ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ πιεστικές καταστάσεις που με είχαν φέρει σε αδιέξοδο, που με πίεζαν και με στρεσάριζαν καθημερινά, είχα προβλήματα προσωπικά που με έφερναν σε αδιέξοδο, δεν είχα λύση για αυτα και ειχα σκάσει απο το άγχος και απο τα νεύρα, πριν το πάθω είχα καταλάβει πως ο οργανισμός μου είναι στα κόκκινα και αν συνεχίσω έτσι κατι θα μου συμβεί, ε και έγινε, κάθε βράδυ έσκαγα απο το αφόρητο άγχος και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, ξεφυσούσα για ώρες, ώσπου ξύπνησα ενα πρωί και τα μάτια μου είχαν γυρίσει απ'την ανάποδη απτο άγχος, παραπατούσα και ζαλιζόμουν. ε'ιχα θολή ματιά και πόνους στο κεφάλι, όλα αυτα απο άγχος και πίεση, εκεί έπαθα κατάκλυση, επι 2 εβδομάδες μόνο κοιμόμουν, ήμουν στο κρεβάτι κ δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τιποτα άλλο παρα μόνο παρακαλούσα να μη καταλήξω σε ψυχιατρείο, άρχισα την αγωγή με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και εκεί επάνω άρχισαν οι σκέψεις, εκεί επάνω ξεστόμισα όλο οργή το "θέλω να σκοτώσω", θελω να σας πώ οτι δεν ξύπνησα ξαφνικα μια μερα και είχα ΙΔΨ με μακάβριες σκέψεις, έκανε ο οργανισμός μου το μπάμ και μου βγήκε όλο αυτο. Γιαυτο και φοβάμαι να μήν έιναι κατι περισσότερο σοβαρό.. :( Ντρέπομαι αλλα με έχουν πιάσει τα κλαμματα, πώς έχω καταντήσει έτσι, τι μαρτύριο ειναι αυτο που περνάω, εσεις ρε παιδιά δηλαδή πώς το πάθατε εξ αρχής να έχετε αυτές τις σκέψεις, έτσι ξαφνικά?

----------


## Ακροβατης

κωνσταντινε σιγουρα ξαφνικα εγινε αυτο το μπαμ?η μηπως υπηρξε κατι αλλο που ισως δεν θες να δεχτεις?μια αιτια .αφορμη η οτιδηποτε αλλο που σε εκανε να σκεφτεσαι ετσι?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μα αυτό λέω, δεν έγινε ξαφνικά, περασα κάποια προσωπικά προβλήματα και ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΗ πίεση και άγχος μεχρι που έσκασα

----------


## Ακροβατης

αυτα τα προβληματα αν κοιταξεις μπροστα εχουν λυση?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Το θέμα ειναι πως λύθηκαν τώρα αλλα μου έχουν μείνει αυτές οι ιδεοληψίες, δεν έχω το αγχος και τη πίεση που είχα τότε αλλα μου μειναν οι σκέψεις αυτες, να φανταστείτε ρε παιδια τότε που ήμουν χάλια μου είχε συμβεί και κατι άλλο τραγικό, ενας φίλος μου είχε φερει την κορούλα του και πήγα να την χαιδέψω, ξαφνικά εκεί που την πλησίασα έβρασα ολόκληρος απο θυμό και μου βγήκε παρόρμηση να τη χτυπήσω, έτσι στο άσχετο, έβρασα απο θυμό κυριολεκτικά, δεν ξέρω όλο αυτο που πέρασα μου έβγαλε έκρηξη θυμού μέσα μου, οργή ψυχική που ήθελε να ξεσπάσει, έτσι το νοιώθω, το θέλω να σκοτώσω που είχα ξεστομίσει τη πρώτη φορά μου έιχε βγει μέσα απτη ψυχή μου, με τόση οργή και θυμό, λέτε να είμαι ψυχοπαθής? Το μόνο σίγουρο ειναι πως αυτές οι σκέψεις με τρομάζουν και φυσικά δεν θέλω να πειράξω κανέναν, αλλα είναι σαν να μου λέει κάποιος μέσα μου αφου το θέλεις κάντο!

----------


## chesire

οπως ειπες και συ για τον εαυτο σου,αυτες οι καταστασεις και τα συναισθηματα περιεχουν μεσα τους πολυ θυμο που εχει εγκλοβιστει μεσα σου μπορει και για χρονια.(ετσι μου ειχε πει η ψυχολογος,δεν το λεω εγω).κατι σε ειχε καταπιεσει μαλλον και μετα εσυ εμαθες να ζεις καταπιεζοντας τον εαυτο σου απο μονος σου.αυτο με τη σειρα του φερνει αγχος,πιεση κλπ κλπ.στεκομαι στο συναισθημα που περιεγραψες οτι νιωθεις οσο κανεις αυτες τις σκεψεις...σε μενα τουλαχιστον ειναι μια παρορμηση,μια εντονη ταση να το κανω και να διακρινω ελαχιστα εμποδια στο να γινει εκεινη την ωρα.γινομαι ασπρη απο το φοβο μου και τρεμω.και ναι το ιδιο με εχει πιασει και με παιδακι οπως ειπες.το θεωρω πιθανο με το παιδακι να σε επιασε απο το φοβο σου μηπως σου εμφανιστουν τα φανταστικα "φονικα ενστικτα" που σε τρομαζουν..μπορει αυτη να ηταν η πρωτη σκεψη σου και να μην αφησες τον εαυτο σου να χαρει το παιδακι που ειχε μπροστα του γιατι κατι αλλο σε απασχολουσε πιο πολυ.αυτο ειναι το βασικο προβλημα με τις εμμονες,χανεις τον συναισθηματικο αυθορμητισμο σου.ο ιδιος φοβος κυριευει και μενα: μηπως ο θυμος που κρυβω μεσα μου ειναι το κλειδι για να κανω κακο σε καποιον;μηπως τον ιδιο θυμο εχουν οσοι πασχουν απο κατι σοβαρο;αυτους τους φοβους σου τους εχεις εκφρασει σε ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο;αν ναι τι σου εχουν πει;μαλλον οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοιος λογος ανησυχιας γιατι αν υπηρχε δεν θα ανησυχουσες καν για το αν εισαι ψυχοπαθης η οχι.προσπαθησε να βρεις τι σε εκανε να εχεις αυτα τα ξεσπασματα.συμβολικα ειναι.κατι θελουν να σου τονισουν.και αυτο δεν ειναι οτι θες να κανεις φονο.αλλα οτι εχεις αναγκη απο ομορφα συναισθηματα και οχι απο ασχημα.εχεις αναγκη απο ηρεμια,αισιοδοξια,γελιο ξεγνοιασια και μια πιο αναλαφρη ματια για ολα.πιεσες τον εαυτο σου πολυ μαλλον απο οτι μου λες.εχεις προσπαθησει να τα αλλαξεις αυτα τα πραγματα;να αλλαξεις καποια πραγματα στον τροπο ζωης σου;

----------


## chesire

για τα τελευταια που σε ρωτησα τωρα παρατηρησα οτι ειπες πως εχεις ηρεμησει απο το αγχος τωρα πια,πιο πανω.νομιζω πως δεν σου φευγουν γιατι εχουν γινει το τωρινο βασικο σου αγχος και ανησυχια..το τωρινο σου προβλημα που μεσα σου παραμενει αλυτο και δεν σε αφηνει να απολαυσεις ελευθερος τις ηρεμες στιγμες σου.(δινω συχνα παραδειγματα του πως νιωθω εγω γιατι και γω θελω βοηθητικη γνωμη γι αυτο και με παρηγορει οταν αυτο που νιωθω ειναι ιδιο με καποιου αλλου)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Chesire οι απόψεις σου μου φαίνονται πολύ σωστές και μου δίνουν κουράγιο, μήπως θέπρεπε να αρχίσουμε μαζί την ψυχοθεραπεία? Κανένας γιατρος δεν μου τα χει πεί τόσο σωστα!Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## carrie

Εγω πιστευω οτι η ταση να κανουμε κακο σε καποιον αλλο μπορει να βγει απο αισθηματα ανημποριας να βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας, ιδεα που δημιουργει εξαιρετικο αγχος, και αντανακλαστικα μας δημιουργειται επιθυμια να βλαψουμε καποιον αλλο, ισως για να μετακινηθει η προσοχη μας και ο θυμος μας σε ενα αλλο ον, που θεωρητικα θα τιμωρησουμε αφου ειναι καλυτερα απο μας και το ζηλευουμε.. Ενα ενστικτο ισως ειναι κι αυτο, που μετα απο πολυ αγχος, αισθηματα ανικανοποιησης απο τον εαυτο μας και ανημποριας μας εκδηλωνεται με αυτο τον τροπο..

----------


## chesire

carrie οντως αυτο πηγαζει απο αδυναμια χαρακτηρα και ανημπορια να στηριξεις με θαρρος τον εαυτο σου..νομιζω γενικα με ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης(σε ολους τους τομεις)..ειναι ικανο αυτο ομως να οδηγησει σε κατι ακραιο η το μονο που καταφερνει ειναι να δημιουργει φοβο και αγχος;
κωνσταντινε οντως και γω οπως ειπα νιωθω καλυτερα οταν ακουω γνωμη καποιου που περναει τα ιδια γιατι νιωθω πως εχει εξηγηση αυτο.το εχω μοιραστει και με φιλους μου αλλα μου λενε"σταματα να αγχωνεσαι,ολα μεσα στο μυαλο σου ειναι,εισαι μια χαρα"..οχι και πολυ βοηθητικο αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο..οσα σου ειπα ειναι απλα πραγματα που σκεφτομαι μετα απι διαβασμα και λιγες συζητησεις με ψυχολογο.το καλο απο αυτη την ιστορια ειναι πως αν τελικα δεν πασχω απο κατι σοβαρο οπως φοβαμαι,ξερω οτι το δευτερο πτυχιο μου μολις αποφοιτησω απο τη σχολη που ειμαι τωρα θα ειναι πανω στην ψυχολογια.εχω βρει ενα παθος γι αυτη την επιστημη μεσα απο ολα αυτα..χαιρομαι πολυ αν σε βοηθησα,αυτο ηθελα :) :) θελω ομως να μου πεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα τι σου εχουν πει οι ειδικοι στους οποιυς μιλας ολο αυτο το καιρο..

----------


## Konstantinoss

Κανεις δεν μου το ανέλυσε τόσο σωστα όσο εσυ, όλοι μου έλεγαν το αυτονόητο, πιέστηκες και ξέσπασες έτσι, ειναι απλές ιδεοληψίες που είναι συμβολικές και δεν πρόκειται να τις κάνεις πράξη, η πιο σωστή συμβουλή που μου έδωσε ο τελευταίος μου γιατρός ειναι οτι δεν πρέπει να καταπιέζουμε τα συναισθήματα μέσα μας αλλα να τα εξωτερικεύουμε τη σωστή στιγμή, να μη τα κρατάμε δλδ μέσα μας, αν μας ενοχλεί κατι να το δηλώνουμε εκείνη τη στιγμή και να μη το θάβουμε μέσα μας, αυτο ειναι καταπίεση, γενικά εγώ μια ζωή έτσι λειτουργούσα, τα κρατούσα όλα μεσα μου

----------


## chesire

τοτε μαλλον απο εκει πηγαζει και ο θυμος που θαβεται προσωρινα και ξεσπαει με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα βρει με παραξενη μορφη.το οτι δεν τον εκδηλωνουμε δεν σημαινει οτι τον ξεπερναμε μαλλον και οτι θεωρουμαστε ψυχραιμοι.εγω προσπαθω να μην νιωθω καν θυμο τον τελευταιο μηνα που μου παρουσιαστηκαν αυτα τα συμπτωματα..καλα ιδεοληψιες ειχα απο τα 13,απλα τελευταια μου ηρθαν και κρισεις πανικου κα μια ηπια καταθλιψη.υπερενταση σε στιγμες που δεν το περιμενω,διακυμανσεις στη διαθεση,νευρικοτητα και αυτες οι εμμονες.φυσικα ολα αυτα εχουν παρει τεραστια διασταση απο το φοβο μου μηπως ειμαι ψυχοπαθης κλπ.πριν απο αυτα υπηρχε ενασ χρονος γεματος απογοητευση,στενοχωρια και πιεση.και αθφονο θυμο για ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο..εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι καλυτερο να λες στον εαυτο σου"δεν πειραζει,μη θυμωνεις..δες την αλλη πλευρα"...ισως ετσι αποβαλλεις το θυμο σαν συναισθημα..το να νιωσεις ομορφα νομιζω ειναι το πιο ευκολο πραγμα,γιατι καποιες φορες επιλεγουμε αυθορμητα το αντιθετο ομως? ειναι περιεργο...θελω να σε ρωτησω τη συμβουλη σου σε σχεση με το αν πρεπει να επιδιωξω οπωσδηποτε θεραπεια με ψυχολογο η αγωγη..το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν διαθετουν οι γονεις μου χρηματα για κατι τετοιο(συστηματικο) αλλα μονο που το σκεφτομαι αυτο ερχονται παλι οι σκεψεις"και αν οντως ειμαι ψυχασθενης??"..ειναι λες και θελω καποιον να μου εξηγησει με λεπτομερεια αυτα που δεν μπορω εγω.αλλα αυτο για λιγους μηνες δεν θα ειναι ευκολο(μεχρι να βγαλω δικα μου χρηματα και να ξεκινησω θεραπεια)..γι αυτο σε ρωτησα τι σου λενε..

----------


## Konstantinoss

Κοίταξε, όσον αφορά το άν πρέπει να πάρεις αγωγή ή να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία αυτο το ξέρεις εσύ, δηλαδή αντέχεις αυτες τις εμμονές? Εγώ μέχρι που ζήτησα να με κρατήσουν σε ψυχιατρείο απο το φόβο μου να μήν είμαι ψυχοπαθής πλάκα κανεις, αν δεν έπαιρνα φάρμακα δεν ξέρω πώς θάμουν τώρα.., κοινώς δεν άντεχα αυτη τη κατάσταση, ή έπρεπε να πάρω φάρμακα ή έπρεπε να κλειστώ σε νοσοκομείο, σε τέτοιο σημείο είχα φτάσει. Οι Γιατροι που πήγα εγώ δεν ήταν ψυχολόγοι ή ψυχοθεραπευτές, ήταν ψυχίατροι, δλδ κάναμε μια κουβεντούλα και μου έδωσαν φάρμακα, δεν μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω δυστηχώς για κάτι παραπάνω απο όσα μου είπαν ( τα ανέφερα ήδη ). Εντομεταξύ όπως τα λές μου συνέβησαν και μένα, είχα απίστευτα νεύρα και θυμό για έναν άνθρωπο, κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος-πιεση και μετά το έπαθα όλο αυτο με τις εμμονές, λές να πάθαμε το ίδιο πράγμα? Εγω έχω περάσει τις κρίσεις πανικού τώρα, άγχος δεν έχω όπως έιχα τότε επίσης και ο θυμός μου για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έχει μετριαστεί, το κακό είναι πως έμειναν οι εμμονές, σαν να έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου σε αυτές ρε γαμώτο, τελικά όπως πολύ σωστα μου είπε ένας φίλος, ένα ρολόϊ ειμαστε, μια λάθος στροφή των γραναζιών και τινάζονται όλα στον αέρα..

----------


## Konstantinoss

Παίρνει Dumyrox ρε παιδιά κανείς, εδώ και 20 μέρες που το παίρνω με έχει χαλάσει αφάνταστα, καλύτερα ήμουν με το Cypralex, και υποτίθεται πως το Dumyrox είναι το ιδανικό για ΙΔΨ.

----------


## ioannis2

Konstantinoss,

Σου γράφω μια μέθοδο που δοκίμασα για αντιμετώπιση της ΙΔΨ, την έστειλα και σ΄ αλλους εδώ και πιστεύω ότι δουλεύει, θέλει πολλή πείσμα και τίποτα άλλο για να δουλέψει:

Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο).
Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι φανταστική, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι, σαν ένα άλλο μέρος του νου σου να κάνει αυτήν τη διαπίστωση. 
Γ) Απόκρουση αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Τη σταματάς. Σαν απότομη κίνηση. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο.
Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. 

Κάπως έτσι....., δεν ξέρω για τα φάρμακα που λες, ίσως αυτά να αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται με τη μέθοδο που σου λέω ιδίως όταν η ΙΔΨ είναι έντονη.
Το παν είναι να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτά τα διαστρεβλωμένα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα και σε στερούν από τις αληθινές χαρές της. Από την άλλη μην ανέχεσαι συμπεριφορές που ξέρεις ότι σου δημιουργούν μετά απωθημένα, διότι πιστεύω πως η ΙΨΔ έχει αρκετές ρίζες σ΄αυτά τα απωθημένα. Άμα διεκδικάς απο τη μια αυτά που δικαιούσαι στη ζωή και από την άλλη κάνεις πράγματα ή μιλάς με ανθρώπους που σου δημιουργούν χαρά, βάζεις στον νου θετική ενέργεια και ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις που με την πάροδο του χρόνου μειώνουν την ένταση και σταδιακά εξαφανίζουν τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη θα το προσπαθήσω!

----------


## arktos

> Παίρνει Dumyrox ρε παιδιά κανείς, εδώ και 20 μέρες που το παίρνω με έχει χαλάσει αφάνταστα, καλύτερα ήμουν με το Cypralex, και υποτίθεται πως το Dumyrox είναι το ιδανικό για ΙΔΨ.


όταν λες σε έχει χαλάσει?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Κοιμάμαι συνεχώς και δεν έχω καθαρή σκέψη, σαν να με ναρκώνει ενα πράμα, επίσης όταν κοιμάμαι βλέπω πολύ περίεργα όνειρα και μάλιστα πολύ αληθινά, σαν να είμαι μεταξύ ονείρου και πραγματικότητας, το νοιωθω οτι με αποβλακώνει αυτο το φάρμακο, με κάνει σα φυτό

----------


## PAKI

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΣΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ?ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΕΣΑΙ(ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ).ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.ΕΚΕΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΕΙΣ?ΜΕΤΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΝ SERIAL KILLER.ΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΧΙ ΜΥΡΜΙΓΚΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΡΙΚΤΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 1 ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΤΡΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΡΕΣΑΡΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Αποκλειστικά με τα παιδιά σου το παθαίνεις? Με κανέναν άλλο?
Η Ψυχοθεραπεία σε βοήθησε περισσότερο ή τα φάρμακα?

----------


## PAKI

ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ.ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΝΙΞΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΗΔΗΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΓΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΩΝΩ.

----------


## PAKI

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ .ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΗΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΙΕΥΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΓΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΗΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΟΤΟΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΠΗΔΑΓΑ.ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΑΥΤΑ ?ΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ??ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.

----------


## PAKI

ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΜΗΝ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΔΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΥΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΣΟΥ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ.

----------


## PAKI

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ?ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΥΡΙΕΥΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ.ΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ................ΣΕ ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ .ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ....ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ.ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## PAKI

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΤΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΡΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΕΣΣ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΡΥΒΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΗ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΥΠΝΟΒΑΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΦΑΖΩ!!!!!ΤΩΡΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΝΟΧΗ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΗΡΕΜΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΣ!!

----------


## ανεμος

Διαβαζοντας ολο αυτο που με απασχολει και εμενα παρα πολυ θυμηθηκα κατι που μου ειχε πει ο θεραπευτης <<η σκεψη σου δεν εισαι εσυ>>.Ακουγοντας αυτο μαλλον εφυγα ανακουφισμενος και ηρεμος απο την συνεδρια χωρις να ξερω το γιατι αφου δεν τον ρωτησα τι εννοουσε.Σημερα νομιζω οτι πισω απο ολο αυτο για μενα προσωπικα κρυβοταν και κρυβεται η ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης στα συναισθηματα μου και η αναγκη να ελεγξω τα παντα και κυριως τα συναισθηματα μου βαζοντας ταμπελες και λογοκρινοντας τα.Ο θυμος που μπορει να ερχεται εταιροχρονισμενα και να συμβολοποιειται(μαχαιρι) νομιζω οτι ειναι αποτελεσμα των παραπανω.Εγω προσωπικα σημερα προσπαθω να εμπιστευομαι περισσοτερο αυτο που νιωθω παρα αυτο που σκεφτομαι.Εχω παρατηρησει οτι το μυαλο μου εχει την ταση να γενναει σκεψεις που ενεργοποιουν αβολα συναισθηματα οπως φοβο και αλλα.Αποφευγω τους εσωτερικους διαλογους και σεναρια.Αυτο που κανω εγω ειναι κατι που εγραψε και ο Γιαννης (μεθοδος) επισης να προσπαθω να δινω χωρο μεσα μου μπαινοντας σε δραση δλδ κανοντας πραγματα που με ευχαριστουν.Επισης η μοναξια και η τβανοσκοπηση δεν βοηθουν οπως και η αρνηση(γιατι μου συμβαινει εμενα αυτο?,και αλλα τετοια).Ξερω οτι ολα αυτα δεν ειναι ευκολα καθως και εγω τα περναω(εγω δεν στρεφομαι εναντιον αλλων εστω και με το μυαλο αλλα μονο εναντιον σε εμενα.....)αλλα θελει δουλεια και αν θες την γνωμη μου η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη βοηθαει αλλα σαν την ψυχοθεραπεια τιποτε............

----------


## Φένια

Κωνσταντίνε όλα αυτά που λες είναι σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου! Τα έχω περάσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά και τώρα! Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο όμως δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις κανένα κακό!!!!! Το κακό ήδη το κάνεις στον εαυτό σου βασανίζοντας τον έτσι!!!! Έχεις πολλή ένταση κρυμμένη μέσα σου και αφού δεν την έχεις βγάλει ή δεν την βγάζεις αλλιώς, δεν την αντέχει άλλο ο οργανισμός σου και ξεσπάει έτσι με το να επιτίθεσαι στον ίδιον σου τον εαυτό και να τον τιμωρείς!!!
Όσο για τα χάπια βοηθάνε πολύ αλλά ίσως αργήσεις να δεις αποτέλεσμα και όπως μου είχε πει κάποτε μια ψυχίατρος όταν είχα αρχίσει θεραπεία και είχα πάρα πολλές παρενέργειες, όσο πιο πολύ καιρό έχεις αφήσει το πρόβλημα και όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι τόσο πιο πολύ υπομονή πρέπει να κάνεις γιατί θα σου πάρει αρκετό χρόνο να δεις αποτελέσματα. Ο οργανισμός μας στην περίπτωσή μας αυτή είναι σαν ένα σπίτι που είναι πάρα πολύ βρώμικο και όταν πάμε να το καθαρίσουμε (όταν δηλαδή ξεκινάμε τη θεραπεία) σηκώνεται τόση πολλή σκόνη απο τη βρωμιά που νομίζουμε θα πνιγούμε και όσο πιο βρώμικο είναι τόση πιο πολλή η σκόνη..... στο τέλος όμως όταν το καθαρίζουμε λάμπει!!!!!!!!

----------


## chesire

παιδια με βοηθανε αρκετα ολα αυτα που ακουω γιατι θελω συνεχεια να παιρνω επιβεβαιωση οτι δε θα σκοτωσω κανεναν οτι δεν ειμαι "μελλοντικη δολοφονος"...εμενα οσες φορες με πιανει πιο πολυ σαν παροσμηση το νιωθω..σαν να λεω"τωρα θα το κανω"..οτι χανω την αισθηση της πραγματικοτητας και νιωθω να με συγκρατουν ολο και λιγοτερο οι δυναμεις που με αποτρεπουν απο αυτο.εκει με πιανει ο φοβος οτι εχασα τα λογικα μου,τρεμω,ιδρωνω και θελω να φυγω απο οπου ειμαι.μετα απο λιγη ωρα βαζω τα κλαματα και θελω να παρω αγκαλια τη μητερα μου και να της πω"αφου σε αγαπαω τοσο πολυ,γιατι θελω να σου κανω κακο?"...αυτες οι παρορμησεις ερχονται και με βρισκουν ποτε ευαλωτη κ ποτε πιο δυνατη...οταν με βρισκουν πιο δυνατη απλα τις σκεφτομαι χωρις να ταραζομαι καν κα εκεινη την ωρα νιωθω σιγουρη οτι δεν προκειται να το κανω.αλλες στιγμες ομως νιωθω σιγουρη για το αντιθετο..μαλλον καποιες στιγμες το μυαλο μας εχει καλυτερες αμυνες..το μονο που θελω ειναι να μου μιλησει ενας ψυχιατρος και να μου εξηγησει ακριβως τι γινεται μεσα στο μυαλο μου εκεινη την ωρα..αν καποιος που εχει κανει κακο σε καποιον ενιωθε το ιδιο πραγμα με μενα.αυτες οι σκεψεις με βασανιζουν πιο πολυ..προσπαθω να το εξηγησω πληρως και λεω στον εαυτο μου συνεχεια"ειναι παρορμηση οχι σκεψη..ομως παρορμηση=θεληση..αρα θες να το κανεις..αρα εισαι επικινδυνη" ε κ κει αρχιζει να χαλαει η μερα μου και να κλαιω συνεχως...

----------


## PAKI

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ....

----------


## Φένια

Μια απο τα ίδια. Όταν έβλεπα στις ειδήσεις για σφαγές και σκοτωμούς μου καρφωνόταν στο μυαλό ότι θα το έκανα κι εγώ! Συγχρόνως ήμουν σε μια συνεχόμενη κατάσταση κατάθλιψης και κρίσεων πανικού και πέρασαν δυστυχώς πέντε χρόνια για να πάω σε γιατρό! Ακολούθησα φαρμακευτική θεραπεία με πάρα πολλές παρενέργειες έκανα τρομερή υπομονή και επανήλθα! Για δέκα χρόνια ήμουν καλά (συνέχιζα τα ίδια χάπια)! Όμως θα έπρεπε να είχα κάνει και ψυχανάλυση την οποία δεν έκανα για λόγους οικονομικούς. Πέρυσι παρουσίασα μια υποτροπή και ένοιωσα πάλι τα ίδια χάλια συμπτώματα και ξαναπήγα σε γιατρό και άλλαξα χάπια και μόλις πριν δέκα μέρες έκανα κι άλλη μια αλλαγή σε χάπι για να έχω ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελεσμάτα και να είμαι πάλι ο εαυτός μου!
Όταν σπούδαζα και πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο της σχολής (γιατί δεν είχα λεφτά για έξω) μου είχε πει ότι αν ήταν να κάνω κακό θα το είχα κάνει! Εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι όταν παθιάζομαι με τέτοιες σκέψεις και προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή για να συνέλθω. Τώρα με την καινούρια φαρμακευτική θεραπεία (για κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού......) την οποία έχω σκοπό να συνδυάσω αργότερα με γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία πιστεύω ότι όλα αυτά θα περάσουν όπως μου είχαν περάσει και την προηγούμενη φορά (πριν δέκα χρόνια) που βίωνα παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## PAKI

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ.ΚΑΝΩ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ?

----------


## Φένια

Απ' ότι ξέρω μετά τη γέννα πάρα πολλές γυναίκες πέφτουν σε κατάθλιψη.....! 
Οι ορμόνες όλη αυτή την περίοδο κάνουν τραμπάλα.... άρα είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να αισθάνεσαι τόσο απαίσια!
Και βέβαια θα το ξεπεράσεις!!! Θα το σκέφτεσαι αργότερα που θα έχουν μεγαλώσει τα παιδάκια σου και θα γελάς!
Εγώ πιστεύω πολύ στη φαρμακευτική θεραπεία και στην ψυχοθεραπεία!
Και εγώ που τα λέω αυτά δεν είμαι και τόσο καλά αλλά κρίνοντας απο την πρώτη φορά που με είχε πιάσει και με τη σωστή θεραπεία ξέρω ότι περνάει.
Εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα στη λογική!!! Εμείς έχουμε πρόβλημα στο συναίσθημα!!!!!!
Αυτοί που κάνουν φόνους έχουν πρόβλημα στη λογική!
Εμείς πάσχουμε στο συναίσθημα γιατί είμαστε πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητα και υπεύθυνα άτομα!
Τι να πω βρε παιδιά? Και εγώ προσπαθώ να πατήσω στα πόδια μου και όλα αυτά τα έχω ακούσει απο ψυχιάτρους και τα έχω ή προσπαθώ να τα έχω βαθιά στο μυαλό μου γιατί αυτά είναι η αλήθεια! Απλώς όταν βιώνεις τέτοιες καταστάσεις πιστεύεις το συναίσθημά σου και σε παρασέρνει και δεν σε αφήνει να δεις καθαρά την πραγματικότητα!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Πίστευα πως ήμουν ο μόνος στο φόρουμ με τέτοιες τάσεις, με ανακουφίζει και μένα που κ άλλοι άνθρωποι νοιώθουν όπως ακριβώς και εγώ γιατι αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως είναι μια απλή διαταραχή και όχι ψυχωση, και για μένα το πιο τρομακτικό είναι οταν αυτες οι σκέψεις με πιάνουν έντονα, κ έντονα λέω τις παρορμήσεις, ειναι απίστευτο να αρχίζεις να τρέμεις γιατι πιστεύεις πως ήρθε η ώρα να κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον, οτι η σκέψη σου θα γίνει πραγματικότητα, τι φάρμακα πέρνετε αλήθεια εσείς και σας έχουν βοηθήσει? Εγώ έπαιρνα Cypralex με Solian οπου νομίζω τα Solian έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλεια. Επίσης πώς ξεκίνησε όλο αυτο σε εσάς, εκτός της ΡΑΚΙ που είπε, πιεστήκατε έντονα κάποια στιγμή της ζωής σας? Απο θυμό? Απο άγχος?

Ενα άρθρο για την ΙΔΨ διαταραχη με βίαιες σκέψεις, δυστηχώς στα αγγλικά μόνο :

http://westsuffolkpsych.homestead.co...bsessions.html

----------


## chesire

PAKI φυσικα και θα το ξεπερασεις πιστευω αφου οντως εχει παιξει μεγαλο ρολο σε αυτο η εγκυμοσυνη.εδω εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι μεχρι και το συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων ειναι ικανο να προκαλεσει τετοια συμπτωματα(που το εχω) λογω ορμονων.ποσο μαλλον η εγκυμοσυνη..θα συνελθεις συντομα..γενικα αυτο που σκεφτομαι ωρες ωρες ειναι αυτο ακριβως"μηπως ειναι διαταραγμενη η λογικη και οχι το συναισθημα μου?"γιατι αυτες οι παρορμησεις με κανουν να νιωθω οτι η λογικη μου μειωνεται εκεινη τη στιγμη..η ψυχολογος με την οποια ειχα συζητησει σε μια μονο συνεδρια μου ειπε οτι εχει να κανει με το συναισθημα.κωνσταντινε,οντ ως οπως σου ειχα πει υπαρχουν παααρα πολυ ανθρωποι με τετοιες σκεψεις,μη σου πω ολοι.ας πουμε σε καποιους που το εχω πει μου λενε"σιγα μωρε κ γω τα σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν τα φοβαμαι,πως κανεις ετσι"..φυσικα κ δεν ειναι το ιδιο.. για καθε περιπτωση που ακουω σκεφτομαι οτι εγω ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα κ οτι ειμαι πιο "επικινδυνη"..οσο το δουλευω μονη μου νιωθω καλυτερα ομως τελευταια..αν δω οτι δεν τα καταφερνω θα αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια..

----------


## Φένια

Chesire κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι για μένα.
Κωνσταντίνε εγώ τώρα παίρνω entact 20mg, cymbalta 30mg, όπως έχω γράψει και σε ένα άλλο θέμα:
Εγώ είχα αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι πανικούς, κτλ..... απο τα 19 μου, ένα χρόνο αφού έφυγα απο το σπίτι και ήρθα Αθήνα για σπουδές. Σε όσους έλεγα τι αισθάνομαι δεν με πίστευαν και μου έλεγαν "αντε βγες μια βόλτα μια βόλτα έξω κι όλα θα περάσουν......" όμως δεν ήταν έτσι ακριβώς... Εγώ αισθανόμουν πολύ χάλια (με κάποια διαστήματα αναλαμπών με καλή διάθεση στην αρχή μεγαλύτερα και όσο πέρναγε ο καιρός η κατάθλιψη μου έγινε μόνιμη κατάσταση) ώσπου έφτασα στα 26 και πήγα σε γιατρό.
Πήρα effexor 225mg με πάρα πολλές παρενέργειες στην αρχή και μετά σιγά σιγά συνήλθα.
Πέρασαν 10 χρόνια και συνέχιζα να παίρνω effexor και ήμουν πάρα πολύ καλά! 'Ημουν ο εαυτός μου!!! Πέρυσι όμως το χειμώνα έπαθα μια υποτροπή...... Πάλι πανικοί, φοβίες, καμία διάθεση για τίποτα.... τάσεις περίεργες..... Η γιατρός μου άλλαξε σιγά σιγά το effexor με entact 20mg, xanax και remeron 30mg. Αλλά αυτό πήρε καιρό (τον Δεκέμβρη πρόσθεσα το remeron). Έιμαι καλύτερα απο πέρυσι αλλά όχι και πάρα πολύ καλύτερα. Δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου όπως ήμουν με το effexor που δεν φοβόμουν τίποτα και ζούσα normal (όπως όταν ήμουν 18 χρονών πριν δηλ τις κρίσεις). Για το λόγο αυτό πριν δύο βδομάδες η γιατρός μου έβγαλε το remeron το βράδυ και μου πρόσθεσε το πρωί το cymbalta 30mg (με σκοπό απ ότι κατάλαβα να μου αντικαταστήσει σιγά σιγά το entact). Μου έιπε ότι αυτό θα με πιάσει αλλά θέλει τον χρόνο του. Δηλ. προς το παρόν παίρνω entact 20mg, cymbalta 30mg, xanax (το οποίο κι αυτό ίσως αργότερα μου το αντικαταστήσει με rivotril).
Δούλευα σε μια δουλειά πολλές ώρες και με πάρα πολλή ένταση...!!!! Δεν άντεξα την αχαριστία τους, είχα κι όλα αυτά..... και σηκώθηκα κι έφυγα!
Ωστόσο όταν ήμουν μικρή είχαμε προβλήματα στην οικογένεια με ένα ατύχημα του μπαμπά, νοσοκομεία..... τώρα είναι καλύτερα. Και μια ζωή θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να φοβάμαι μην πάθουν τίποτα οι δικοί μου, ανασφάλεια,........ Ήμουν εσωστρεφής και τα κράταγα όλα μέσα μου.... ώσπου έκανα το μπαμ.....!
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για το cymbalta ας μου πει.

----------


## ioannis2

««Είμαστε ευαίσθητα και υπεύθυνα άτομα, εσωτρεφείς και τα κρατάμε μέσα μας»». Αυτά βγάζω συνδυάζοντας κάποια από τα δικά σας μηνύματα. 
Πληγωνόμαστε εύκολα με τη συμπεριφορά των άλλων, αλλά δεν εκφράζουμε την αγανάκτηση μας, η οποία αγανάκτηση φωλιάζει μέσα μας. Και η αγανάκτηση αυτή προκαλεί μέσα μας οίκτο και έντονο μίσος. Επίσης υπάρχει η τάση να ερμηνεύουμαι το παραμικρό στη συμπεριφορά κάποιου ως εχθρική διάθεση απέναντι μας. Είμαστε δεκτικοί στο να κρατάμε μέσα μας την αρνητική συμπεριφορά των άλλων απέναντι μας παρά τη θετική. 
Όλα αυτά δημιουργούν αυτές τις τάσεις που λέτε, να φτάνουμε στο σημείο να σκεφτόμαστε να βλάψουμε τους άλλους, να τους κάνουμε κακό. Δηλαδή να βγάλουμε κάθε απωθημένο προς τα έξω. Να χουμε ακόμα και τη σκέψη να βλάψουμε και πολύ δικούς μας ανθρώπους. Απωθημένα με ρίζες χρόνια πριν. 
Και δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να τα ξεπεράσουμε. Μπορούμε όμως να ελαττώσουμε την ένταση τους και να μην προσθέσουμε και άλλα σ΄αυτά που ήδη υπάρχουν. 
Πως; 
Με το να γίνουμε πιο διεκδικητικοί, να μην ανεχόμαστε τον εμπειγμό και την αδικία, να μη φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε. Να εξασκηθούμε σ΄ αυτό. Να εξασκηθούμε στην ετοιμότητα. Να λέμε ή να κάνουμε έστω κάτι κάθε φορά που βρισκόμαστε σε τέτοια περίσταση. Λίγο λίγο, βήμα βήμα κάθε φορά! Και θα διαπιστώνουμε πόσο καλήτερα νοιώθουμε με το να αντιδρούμε παρά με το να σιωπούμε. 
Αυτό θα ναι νίκη ενάντια στο παρελθόν. Και πιστεύω είναι μια αποτελεσματική μορφή θεραπείας στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## PAKI

CHESIR ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.ΒΛΕΠΩ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑ ΣΤΡΕΣΣΑΡΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ.ΙΟΑΝΝΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ΗΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ,5 REMERON ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ 3 LADOSE TO ΠΡΩΙ.ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ, ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΣΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ COCA-COLA ΚΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ???????????ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ?????????????ΦΕΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ.

----------


## ioannis2

> ΙΟΑΝΝΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.


΄

΄Χαίρομαι που μου δωσες τη ευκαιρία να κατανοήσω το θέμα σου. Σίγουρα η όποια θεραπεία σου συστήνει ο γιατρός θα βοηθά. Διακρίνω επίσης ένα τόνο αισιοδοξίας μέσα στην κατάσταση που ζεις, ότι θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Η εισήγηση μου είναι να ακολουθήσεις έστω δηλά δηλά στην αρχή αυτό που σου προτείνω στην τελευταία παράγραφο του πιο πάνω μηνύματος μου, το να μαστε πιο διεκδικητικοί. Και από την άλλη να διαλέγουμε όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό τα άτομα με τα οποία θα συναναστρεφόμαστε, να ναι άτομα που μας σέβονται, τα οποία μας προκαλούν χαρά, εκτιμούν αυτό που είμαστε και τονώνουν με τον τρόπο τους την αυτοπεποίθηση μας. Τους υπόλοιπους τους αντιμετωπίζουμε όπως σου γράφω.

----------


## Φένια

Ιωάννη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!
Η ψυχοθεραπεία πιστεύω αυτό σε βοηθάει να κάνεις (αν δεν μπορείς μόνος σου). Να βρεις τι φταίει και να αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά να γίνεις πιο διεκδικητικός όπως λες και να μη φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε! Αμαν πια!!!

----------


## chesire

γιαννη πολλα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα που ανεφερες ταιριαζουν στην περιπτωση μου με τη μονη διαφορα οτι ποτε δεν κραταω κατι μεσα μου.αν κατι με δυσαρεστησει η με στενοχωρησει θα το εκφρασω επιτοπου κ ισως με νευρικο κ αποτομο τροπο.βεβαια τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αυτο δεν συμβαινει με ολους τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου.ας πουμε εχω αποθηκευσει τη δυσαρεσκεια που νιωθω για τους γονεις μου σε καποια θεματα,χωρις να τους μιλησω ποτε.εχεις παρα πολυ δικιο στο οτι τεινουμε να αποθηκευουμε μεσα μας την αρνητικη ενεργεια των αλλων και οχι τη θετικη.ειναι λες και οτι εχω να σκεφτω απο τους ανθρωπους που εχουν περασει απο τη ζωη μου να ειναι αρνητικο και ασχημο(οτι μου εκαναν κακο),ενω ουσιαστικα το καλο που μου εκαναν μπορει να ηταν μεγαλυτερο.ετσι εγινε και τωρα μετα απο μια εντονη ερωτικη απογοητευση..καθε μερα επι 8 μηνες το μονο που σκεφτομουν καθε μερα ολη μερα ηταν οτι δεν ημουν αξια να τον κρατησω,οτι πως γινεται να μην του εκανα και να με αφησε,θα βρει μια καλυτερη απο μενα αν δεν την εχει βρει ηδη κλπ...ολο αυτο με θυμωνε και σε συνδυασμο με τις προσπαθειες που εκανα για να τον ξαναεχω που φυσικα δεν ειχαν κανενα αποτελεσμα δημιουργησαν μεσα μου ενα "ηφαιστειο"εναντιον αυτου του ατομου..αυτο ηταν απλα ενα παραδειγμα βεβαια,παροτι ειμαι μονο 20 υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα τετοια..μου κανει καλο που ακουω οσα λετε,οπως εχω πει δεν μπορω να αρχισω αμεσα θεραπεια και νιωθω οτι καταλαβαινω και ανακαλυπτω αρκετα απο οσα λετε ολοι σας.

----------


## Φένια

> ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ΗΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ,5 REMERON ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ 3 LADOSE TO ΠΡΩΙ.ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ, ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΣΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ COCA-COLA ΚΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.


5 remeron των πόσο?? Εγώ έπαιρνα 1 remeron 30mg το βράδυ και κοιμόμουν σαν βόδι! Για σοκολάτες και coca cola δεν μου είχε πει τίποτα!

----------


## PAKI

ΚΩΝ/ΝΕ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ 0,5 REMERON TO ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ 3 LADOSE TO ΠΡΩΙ.ΤΟ REMERON ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΝ 30MG.ΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Κανεις και ομοιοπαθητική παράλληλα?

----------


## PAKI

ΙΟΑΝΝΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΘ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΝΟ. ΕΓΩ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΥΓΕΣ.ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΕΡΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ?????ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ.ΕΓΩ !!!ΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΘΩ!!!!!!!ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΝΤΑΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΗ ΛΟΧΕΙΑ .ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΦΗΡΕΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ.ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΕΠΙΛΟΧΕΙΑ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ!!!!!ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ!!!ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ?ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ?ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ.ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ?ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΡΙΚΤΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΔΕΥΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ..ΟΥΦ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAKI

ΚΩΝ/ΝΕ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ .ΚΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΩΓΗ 3.ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΥΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ!!!!ειχα φτασει πολυ πατο δεν υπηρχε χειροτερο γιτι εχω και καταθλιψη.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Διάβαζα μόλις σε ενα site συμβουλευτικής για μια κοπέλα που είχε τις ίδιες εμμονές, νόμιζε πως θα μαχαίρωνε τη μητέρα της με έντονες παρορμήσεις, τι να πώ ρε παιδιά τι τρελές καταστάσεις ειναι αυτες, πώς να ζήσεις με τέτοιες εμμονές?Φρίκη απλα..

----------


## chesire

κωνσταντινε,ανεφερε σε αυτο το site πως το αντιμετωπιζει αυτη η κοπελα?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μάλλον φρέσκια πρέπει να είναι και ήταν σαστισμένη η καημένη, απλα το ψάχνει και είδε οτι και άλλοι έχουν εμμονές με μαχαίρια κλπ και ένιωσε καλύτερα, αλλα έχει φρικάρει όπως είναι λογικό.
Και όλοι το ίδιο κόλλημα ρε παιδί μου, να μαχαιρώσεις, μαχαίρια κλπ.

----------


## chesire

σε ενα σιτε συμβουλευτικης εγραψα την περασμενη εβδομαδα και γω απελπισμενη με εμφαση στη μητερα μου και αυτη τη στηγμη προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν διαβασες το δικο μου μηνυμα..δεν ξερω αν μπορω να αναφερω το ονομα του συμβουλευτικου site..ειναι site φοιτητων παντως

----------


## Konstantinoss

Εσυ είσαι :)

----------


## chesire

χαχαχαχαχα...το εστειλα την περασμενη βδομαδα οταν διαβαζα για ενα εγκλημα που ειχε γινει στη σαντορινη προπερσυ το καλοκαιρι και επειδη εκεινος ειχε ψυχολογικα προβληματα οπως ειπαν νομιζα πως εχω το ιδιο..εκεινη τη μερα ημουν χαλια..και μπορω να σου πω οτι η απαντηση που μου εδωσαν εκει με εκανε να ηρεμησω..γενικα αυτες τις μερες φροντιζω να ειμαι χαρουμενη και ξεγνοιαστη και οταν μου ερχονται αυτες οι παρορμησεις απλα τις αφηνω στην ησυχια τους και οταν δεν τους κανω τη χαρη να χαλαστω,περνανε..σε μικρο βαθμο βεβαια αλλα οκ.παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η αισιοδοξια νομιζω..και γενικα τα ευχαριστα συναισθηματα

----------


## Konstantinoss

Εχω γράψει και εγώ εκει, και όχι μονο μια φορά, τι να κάνεις ρεσυ, ψάχνουμε κάποιον να μας καθησυχάσει, είναι απλα τραγικό αυτο που συμβαίνει, θα ηχογραφήσω εναν ψυχοθεραπευτή να μου λέει οτι δεν πρόκειται να σκοτώσω κανέναν και θα το βάλω ringtone χαχαχααχ

----------


## chesire

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.... .ΘΕΙΚΟ

----------


## Φένια

Μόλις πήρα το χάπι μου (το ένα απο τα πολλά). Περιττό να σας πω ότι το έβγαλε απο το στόμα μου πέντε φορές για να δω αν παίρνω το σωστό! Και πάλι έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου! Αυτό το κάνω κάθε φορά. Επίσης πηγαίνω πέρα δώθε στο σπίτι να δώ αν έχω ξεχάσει ανοιχτό το θερμοσίφωνο, την κουζίνα κι ας μην έχω μαγειρέψει....., την εξώπορτα.... κι άλλα πολλά.... Μιλάμε για τέτοια έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί που ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να είχα αντι αυτών που έχω..

----------


## ioannis2

Φένια
Kpnstantinoss,

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζετε παράλληλα με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή και κάποια μέθοδο ψυχοθεραπείας για τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή προσφέρει την απαραίτητη ηρεμία. Η ψυχοθεραπεία θα προσφέρει τη μέθοδο σκέψης με την οποία αντιμετωπίζονται οι διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις, σε μαθαίνει δηλαδή κάποιον τρόπο με τον οποίο να σκέφτεσαι όταν έρχονται ή όταν βρίσκεσαι σ΄ αυτές τις σκέψεις, κάποια μέθοδο ελέγχου της σκέψης δηλάδή, κάτι που δεν προσφέρει η φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά τη συμπληρώνει. Με τη μέθοδο μαθαίνει να αναγνωρίζεις τις σκέψεις ως διαστρεβλωμένες και να τις αποκρούεις. Έχω ξαναγράψει για τη μέθοδο΄. Πρόκειται για μέθοδο της γνωστικοσυμπεριφορικής θεραπείας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θέλει και το δικό μας πείσμα και θέληση και υπομονή. Όλα μαζί. Ο δρόμος είναι δύσκολος αλλά μπορούμε να τον διαβούμε.

----------


## Φένια

Έχω σκοπό αυτή τη φορά να κάνω ψυχανάλυση, απλώς πρώτα να πατήσω λίγο στα πόδια μου.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ε ναι αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να αρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία

----------


## Lou!

γεια σου Κωνσταντινε,

ναι, να αρχισεις ψυχοθεραπεια, βοηθαει πολυ στην ΙΨΔ. παλιοτερα ο πετραν ειχε γραψει εδω μεσα σεντονια για την ψυχοθεραπεια που ειναι καταλληλη για ΙΨΔ.
εδω ειναι κ μια εκπομπη για ΙΨΔ.

http://www.psyche.gr/tv.html

(η τριτη εκπομπη απο πανω)

δεν ειναι κατι να φοβασαι παντως η ψυχοθεραπεια, ουτε να ντρεπεσαι! γιατι να βασανιζεσαι τοσο? για ενα προβλημα που ξεπερνιεται?
αρκει να εισαι συνεργασιμος με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη, να συζητας το προβλημα σου κ να ακολουθησεις τις τεχνικες που θα σου πει.
αν δεν εχεις χρηματα, υπαρχουν κ τα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας. ΚΨΥ
εγω εχω κανει για καταθλιψη κ εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενη!
αληθεια εσενα τι σε μπλοκαρει κ δυσκολευεσαι να παρεις αποφαση να ξεκινησεις? κ αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου ετσι αβοηθητο?

----------


## Lou!

> Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί που ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να είχα αντι αυτών που έχω..


μην το λες αυτο, ειτε εχεις τον ενα ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο ειτε εχεις τον αλλο, αν το αγχος που βιωνεις ειναι στην ιδια ενταση το ιδιο θα υποφερεις.
αυτο που σε βασανιζει δεν ειναι οτι θα πραγματοποιησεις τις σκεψεις σου, ειναι ολο αυτο το αγχος κ ο φοβος κ η βαρυτητα που δινεις σε αυτες τις σκεψεις, αυτο σε τσακιζει.
οποτε αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι σωστη θεραπεια για να απαλλαγεις σταδιακα απο ολο αυτο, οχι να λες μακαρι να ειχα τον αλλο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο.
φαντασου να επρεπε να τσεκαρεις το θερμοσιφωνα 20 φορες κ να βιωνεις τρελο αγχος αν δε το κανεις! τι θα αλλαζε ουσιαστικα σε σχεση με την κατασταση που ζεις τωρα?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Οτι ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν σφάζεται Lou! Αλλο να έχεις ΙΔΨ με τέτοιες καταστάσεις και άλλο να νομίζεις πως εισαι ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος.., συμφωνώ πως υποφέρουν και αυτοι με τέτοιες εμμονές αλλα πίστεψε με ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση

----------


## Φένια

Αγαπητέ Κωνσταντίνε, εγώ δεν ελέγχω μόνο 50 φορές το θερμοσίφωνο, τις πόρτες, τις βρύσες, το ψυγείο, το τηλέφωνο, ..........., αλλά έχω και αυτό που έχεις κι εσύ (όπως είχα γράψει πιο πάνω) ίσως σε μικρότερο βαθμό, αλλά το έχω!
Δύο σε ένα! Ή πιο σωστά 122 σε ένα!
Στη δουλειά μου έλεγχα 500 φορές αυτά που έκανα! Μα ποτέ δεν είχα κάνει λάθος!!!
Και αντί να μου βγαίνει να σκοτώσω τα αφεντικά μου - που με το δίκιο μου θα έπρεπε να το σκέφτομαι - μου έβγαινε και φοβόμουν μήπως τρελαθώ και κάνω κακό σε εμένα ή στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους!!!
Η πίεση που δεν βγαίνει όπως πρέπει και την στρέφουμε εναντίον μας..... όπως λέει και ο Ιωάννης!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Παιδιά κάθε εμμονή βασανιστική δεν λέω, συμφωνώ πως είναι μαρτύριο, αλλα άλλο να ξέρεις πως έχεις σκάλωμα με το να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα επαναλαμβανόμενα και άλλο να έχεις εμμονές και παρορμήσεις να σκοτώσεις άνθρωπο, και πιστέψτε με άλλο απλα να το διαβάζετε και να φαντάζεστε πώς είναι και άλλο να το έχετε..

----------


## RainAndWind

λολ για τον θερμοσίφωνα που δε σφάζεται! Κωνσταντίνε, μη συγκρίνεις, δεν έχει νόημα.Ο καθένας αυτό που βιώνει το θεωρεί με τη σειρά του σημαντικό. Άμα θέλεις πήγαινε στο thread που είχε ανοίξει ο Petran για εκείνη τη σειρά που είχε θέμα τις τεχνικές που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι θεραπευτές στους πάσχοντες από ocd, δε θυμάμαι τώρα τον τίτλο, αλλά θα το βρεις. Να παρακολουθήσεις τα επεισόδια, ένα άντρας ονόματι Jerry νομίζω, είχε ακριβώς ίδιας μορφής ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις, και έτρεμε μήπως βλάψει ανθρώπους. Θα δεις με ποιους τρόπους έκανε τη λεγόμενη απευαισθητοποίηση με την παραίνεση του ειδικού στην ιδψ.ΔΕΝ είσαι επικίνδυνοοος, πόσες φορές θα στο πούμε? Είναι απόρροια των υψηλών επιπέδων άγχους και της προσπάθειας ελέγχου όλο αυτό που ζεις. Θα το ξεπεράσεις! Καλή σου μέρα.:)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Το παλεύω Rain, τι να κάνω, αν ήμουν σίγουρος πως είμαι ψυχοπαθής θα χα πάει σε ψυχιατρείο ζωσμένος με μαχαίρια για να με κράταγαν μεσα απο το να κάνω κακο σε άνθρωπο, τι να πώ. Καλή σου μέρα και σένα :)

----------


## feli

Κωνσταντίνε μπορώ να σε καταλάβω στο 100% γιατί αυτά ακριβώς που σκέφτεσαι τα σκεφτόμουν πριν 6 χρόνια καθημερινά για διάστημα 2 ετών.Πίστευα πως είμαι τρελή, πως θα πάρω το μαχαίρι και θα το καρφώσω πάνω μου κάθε ώρα, κάθε μέρα. Μετά άρχισα να σκέφτομαι πως σφάζω τη μητέρα μου και πολλά πολλά άλλα που δεν μπορεί να τα φανταστεί ανθρώπινος νους. Ήταν ότι πιο βασανιστικό έχω ζήσει στη ζωή μου!!!!! Πήγα σε γιατρό και το ξεπέρασα με φάρμακα. Αν θέλεις βοήθεια και λεπτομέρειες στείλε μου μήνυμα. Να ξέρεις πως η μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια έρχεται από άτομα που το έχουν περάσει. Κι έμενα με βοήθησε ένα άλλο παιδί εδώ μέσα που θα του είμαι ευγνώμων σε όλη μου τη ζωή! Περιμένω να τα πούμε.

----------


## Tonia G

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!! ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ :( ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ .. ΕΧΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ . ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ . ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΩ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΧ. ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ Κ Ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ . Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ... ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ . .. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ ... ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ :D

----------


## BloodyKate

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!! ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ :( ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ .. ΕΧΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ . ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ . ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΩ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΧ. ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ Κ Ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ . Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ... ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ . .. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ ... ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ :D


καλησπέρα και καλως ήρθες!! :) .. αυτά θέλουν λίγο χρόνο. προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις λιγάκι. :)

----------


## maraki4

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!! ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ :( ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ .. ΕΧΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ . ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ . ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΩ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΧ. ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ Κ Ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ . Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ... ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ . .. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ ... ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ :D


γεια σου τονια μου..ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ολο αυτο που περνας!!!!!!!χρειαζεται πολυ υπομονη και κουραγιο..προσπαθησε να βρισκεσαι οσο μπορεις με κοσμο και με δικους σου ανθρωπους για να μη σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα τα ιδια και τα ιδια..μπορει να μην εχεις πολυ ορεξη,αλλα σιγουρο ειναι προτιμοτερο απο το να μενεις μονη σου και να αναλυεις στο μυαλο σου καθε σου σκεψη!ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο ολο αυτο,το ξερω,γιατι κι εγω τα ιδια περναω...δουλευεις;;;εχεις σχεση;;;

----------


## coco20

Πως θα κάνεις εσύ διάγνωση τι έχεις;; δε γίνεται...ναι, λογικά έχεις ΙΨΔ αλλά περίμενε να σου πει και ο γιατρός. Ησυχασε, όλοι τα ίδια περνάμε εδώ μέσα, ο καθένας με τις παράλογες σκέψεις του, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις κακό σε κανέναν. Είναι μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία, το ξέρω, αλλά όλα θα πάνε καλά. Το ψυχιατρείο είναι πολύ μακριά για σένα. Φαρμακάκια και ψυχοθεραπεία και θα είσαι μια χαρούλα. Ότι χρειαστείς, αν χρειαστείς, μου λες!

----------

